# How do you "turn off" the Uber app?



## Radon-Nikodym (Mar 15, 2016)

As a new Uber driver (also new smartphone user) I've had a long back-and-forth with Uber Help over a simple question: How do you turn the app off? They seemed to not even understand the question. I finally made it clear that I mean: turn it off so it's not running in the background, thereby consuming data. Which, I discovered, it always is, after you first engage it. By which I don't mean going on-line. Just tapping the app, bringing up the Uber screen in off-line mode, starts using data. And, apparently, the app continues to use data, because it's running in the background, until I turn off the phone. Which means I must have wasted a lot of data, because I've been driving only a few hours in the morning, but, for the rest of the day, the app has been running in the background, eating up data. Maybe not much, that I don't know. But, however much, I want to "turn the app off" so it's not using data. Seems like a reasonable request, and something that should be built into the app. I assume it is turned off when I "sign-off" from the app -- but that's annoying because then I have to re-enter password to sign back on. The only other way I can see to stop data use is turn off the phone. Is there another way?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

The question you're asking is not specific to the app but to your phone and OS. Please ask your kids how the phone works. If you don't have kids, ask some other relative or acquaintance who is below the age of 25. They are happy to help.


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

on the driver app go to account (lower right hand corner of the page)...scroll down to sign out (very bottom of the page), push on sign out (say yes when asked if you want to log off) ....done

be sure to remember you username and password to log back on...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

You can down load advanced task manager. It allows you to close all or select programs whenever you want. At least for android phones. I assume the I phone has similar.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I use DataSwitch app...especially when running low on bandwidth.. Android 4.3 user here. Or NetGuard should work too.


----------

